# Bristlenose Plec With Swollen Belly



## Tracey Kidd (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Guys

Can you please help me. 

Last night I noticed my male bristlenose plec had a fat belly. I have attached photos. Here is the back ground.

I got him from a friend on Tuesday night (last week). He has been hiding a fair bit which I thought was him getting used to his new tank. I also have 2 females which I have had for about 2 years. When I got home from work last night I noticed his stomach was swollen and balloon looking (first day like it). He has spent most of last night and this morning lying on his back under the air tube as per the photos attached. He is still moving around if he gets annoyed by another fish but always ends up back in the same spot.

Ammonia 0ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
Nitrate 5.0ppm
PH 7.8
Our tap water measures 7.8 as well.
26 deg
20% water change fortnightly
160 liter tank

3 pearl gouramis added 5 nights ago. They are from the same tank the plec was from and are fine.

There is plenty of wood in the tank for them.

I would really like to save him if I can. Any ideas?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

does he have constipation or bloat.. hmm.. happened over night gotta be constipation.lessen his food intake.


----------



## Tracey Kidd (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi, Thanks for your input. I have kept feeding the fish in the tank but I haven't seen him eating at all. Someone in another forum has mentioned gas but I can't find any info on it on the net. I'm probably looking in the wrong place. 
He doesn't come out for food when I lift the tank lid like the other 2 plecs do.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

there are some foods that will help with constipation.wait i'll go get aunt kymie she knows what to do


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

read this.your fish might have the same problem http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/tropical-fish-diseases/balloon-bellied-betta-49927/


----------

